# Ad Council "PSA's" re: giving blood



## Super Pickle (Apr 29, 2002)

Have you seen these spots sponsored by the Ad Council encouraging people to give blood?
I just saw two of them and am very upset.

1. A young woman begins by telling the story of how she started a grassroots effort to shut down a polluting, cancer-causing factory in town. It appears to be an inspirational tale. But then, she chronicles how many adults in town lost their jobs and now the kids are twice as sick because they don't have health insurance....and the ad ends by saying "Saving the world isn't easy. Saving a life is. Give blood."

2. A young man details his letter-writing campaign to urge retailers to stop selling sweatshop-made jeans. Again, I'm expecting an inspirational story. But then, his girlfriend jumps on his case for using up so much paper that a whole forest had to be cut down by child laborers who use their wages to buy a pair of sweatshop-made jeans. Again, ends with "Saving the world isn't easy. Saving a life is. Give blood."

Do you agree that these are infuriating? Instead of a positive message about giving blood, they come across as a very negative (and totally misinformed) attempt to discourage average people from attempting to effect change. They imply that when you try to do your part to right a systemic wrong, you're just starting an equally bad chain reaction over which you have absolutely no control.


----------



## luvtjones (May 19, 2004)

Sounds like the corporate machine muckety-mucks had their hand in directing these PSA's again...just like they jacked up the breastfeeding PSA's.

Boy I haven't seen these spots but that pisses me off!!! Don't make an effort to make the world better, you'll only jack it up more! Just go give blood, you sheeple!








:


----------



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

Those sound terrible!

I often hate the gov't sponsored PSA's though.

FEAR! Be AFRAID! Death! Destruction! conformity can save you!


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

uke


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Ew. Don;t worry about all the other things that are wrong with the world- just do what we want you to do.

Odd.


----------



## sadie_sabot (Dec 17, 2002)

jerks.


----------



## mamadawg (Jun 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gethane*
FEAR! Be AFRAID! Death! Destruction! conformity can save you!

That would be a good signature.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 25, 2004)

So basically their saying activists are misinformed, uneducated idiots...but hey we can at least put their blood to good use.

"Hey...why bother to educate yourself about issues and work for change, you'll just screw it up anyway!"







:

That is beyond offensive.


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

Gotta love the corporate "don't mess with us, little minion, it'll just backfire!" message. Arrgh.


----------



## MamaTaraX (Oct 5, 2004)

What a shame. Blood donation is such a great and important thing. Gov'ment ruining something good as usual.


----------

